# possible for tiels to make a cry/whimper type chirp?



## vizionblind (May 2, 2011)

when I put our tiel away during the day or at night, it almost sounds like its a sad chirp heh. hard to explain


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Allie whines all the time. It sounds so sad, lol. When I put her up or walk away from here she starts making this soft little sad chirp.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

grey does that when i put him to bed. he is teaching everyone else to do it too. 

kind of like "i don't want to go to bed, but goodnight."


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi That sad little sound is normally the noise 
they make when talking to themselves. 
You might hear it when they
think they're alone. When humans do it, 
we call it muttering.....B.J.


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Philiko makes a sad little trill if I stop scritching him xD


----------

